# Marbled Reel Seat



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*I needed to marble this reel seat and wanted to try the black powdered pigment as the base coat. I "guinea pigged" it with an ink pen first and then did this one for a guy in Washington for a rod he's building:*


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

All it needs is a few flowers (yellow roses) and it would be a great gift for my wife. It is really great looking.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Putter, you ARE the "Marblemaster"! Beautiful! I have my troubles getting a level, bubblefree finish on just a taper...compound curves would be a whole 'nother animal. What finish are you currently using? Jerry


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Old stuff for old guys*

*Jerry, I'm still using that ancient 1 Coat from Epoxy Coatings Company. LOL!!*

*Thanks for the nice comments.*


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree with Trogen, that reel seat made me think of flowers. Great job Putter.


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a great job but I'm still looking for the bike gas tank job. Is that still under consideration?


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Glad to see you back at it my friend. Great Job.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Boy that's incredible Putter! I agree with Jerry, I don't know how you get it so smooth with all the different angles. Great job on keeping the colors distinct.
Terry


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*I don't think that I could keep the "edges" from pulling away if I used normal pigments, Terry. With the Jacquard's Pearl Ex powdered (metallic) pigments, the finish gets a bit thicker and it seems to stay on those edges pretty darned good for me. I would do a spinning seat with regular pigments, but not the casting ones with all of those little edges.*
*Even though it's a bit thicker, it flows out very nicely as long as I RUSH RUSH RUSH with adding the second and third colors. I don't think that I could have done a fourth color on this one, though. It wouldn't have flowed out as well if I'd tried.*
*I wanted to nit-pick it after I got done (I always do that on other marblings), but was afraid that it would get lumpy so I left well enough alone.*
*Thanks for all the nice comments, too.*

*Stan, the motorcycle gas tank is still under consideration, but I'd need to sit inside a refrigerated space to do it that large of a piece. At least that's the conclusion we've come to...*


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I also have the jacquard Pearl.....this pretty much takes away all my excuses! lol
The last reel seat I marbled looked like somebody sneezed on it!!


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

HOW MUCH YOU WANT?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Putter,How do you keep the rest of the areas so clean?(locknut threads, reelseat base etc.) .....Terry,I've had finish jobs that look like sneeze only w/o the pigment.,,,,,JIm


Terrynj said:


> I also have the jacquard Pearl.....this pretty much takes away all my excuses! lol
> The last reel seat I marbled looked like somebody sneezed on it!!


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

January in Williston should provide plenty of refrigeration opportunity. If not then there is always November, December or February. I'll be looking for the tank in the Spring of 2009.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Keep it clean!*

Putter,How do you keep the rest of the areas so clean?(locknut threads, reelseat base etc.)

*Jim, I always mask the uneven areas with white Teflon tape (plumber's tape). That's what I used over the threads in front of the seat. The reel seat base I just didn't touch with anything (or mask in any way). I did use a brush for the black base coating and just brought it up and onto the edge, using my magnifiers as I did it to make sure that the brush never "broke" over the edge around the base where the reel's foot goes into.*

*Thanks again for the nice words on this seat. I incorrectly stated it's for a rod builder in Washington; he lives in Oregon... jeez, I messed up again! :headknock*


----------

